# Вопросы-ответы > Межконфессиональный диалог >  Кто-то из участников общается на форуме Кураева?

## Надежда Л.

Просьба не банить, и отнестись серьезно, это правда, важный для меня вопрос. С близким другом возник такой разговор, что пытаются люди из Сознания Кришны что-то опровергать на форуме Кураева, но так, что только вред получается их репутации. На сей счет возникли у меня сомнения, в силу ряда причин, которые знаю о философии и этике данного движения. Ну, и элементарно, думаю, местным людям времени нет на это. 

Вот мой вопрос: кто-то хоть раз писал на том форуме в "ругательных" темах о вашем движении? Если нет или да, то почему?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

Лично я долго общался на Форуме Кураева как старом, так и новом. Потом оттуда ушёл - там среди постоянных участников и модераторов преобладает оскорбительное отношение к членам нашего Движения. Шри Чайтанья давал указание покидать место, где оскорбляют Господа и его преданных. По этой причине многие посещавшие ранее этот форум вайшнавы покинули его. Возможно, кто-то ещё и продолжает там общение, однако.
К сожалению, на том форуме вместо стремления услышать и понять друг друга, на мой взгляд преобладает фанатичное религиозное рвение и стремление доказать любой ценой собственную правоту, не останавливаясь даже перед унижением и оскорблением собеседника - вряд ли подобное поведение достойно поведения действительно верующих и духовно ищущих людей.

----------


## Надежда Л.

Даже и не только к Преданным Сознания Кришны... Оскорбления друг друга в рамках одной конфессии. "Шри Чайтанья давал указание покидать место, где оскорбляют Господа и его преданных" - вот я именно это и имела в виду. Не помню где, но прочла: "Если где-то оскорбляют твоего Учителя - помешай этому любым способом. Если не можешь помешать - покинь это место". Там и моих Учителей оскорбляют, поэтому я так и сделала.

----------

